# [SOLVED] Linux Mint 17: Issues with HP Printer



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

I download the drives (via the terminal) for my HP Photosmart 6510 series (wireless) computer and pressed print, nothing happened. This what I got after a debugging report.. 

D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 15] Sending file.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsd is not idle any more, canceling shutdown.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 15] cupsdWriteClient error=0, used=0, state=HTTP_STATE_GET_SEND, data_encoding=HTTP_ENCODING_LENGTH, data_remaining=4371, response=(nil)(), pipe_pid=0, file=16
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsd is not idle any more, canceling shutdown.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 15] cupsdWriteClient error=0, used=0, state=HTTP_STATE_GET_SEND, data_encoding=HTTP_ENCODING_LENGTH, data_remaining=2323, response=(nil)(), pipe_pid=0, file=16
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsd is not idle any more, canceling shutdown.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 15] cupsdWriteClient error=0, used=0, state=HTTP_STATE_GET_SEND, data_encoding=HTTP_ENCODING_LENGTH, data_remaining=275, response=(nil)(), pipe_pid=0, file=16
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 15] Waiting for request.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Dirty files", busy="Active clients and dirty files"
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsd is not idle any more, canceling shutdown.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 14] POST / HTTP/1.1
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients and dirty files", busy="Dirty files"
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 14] No authentication data provided.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 14] 2.0 Get-Jobs 31
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost/printers/
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 14] Returning IPP successful-ok for Get-Jobs (ipp://localhost/printers/) from localhost
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 14] Content-Length: 180
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsd is not idle any more, canceling shutdown.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 14] cupsdWriteClient error=0, used=0, state=HTTP_STATE_POST_SEND, data_encoding=HTTP_ENCODING_LENGTH, data_remaining=180, response=0xb8e30eb0(IPP_IDLE), pipe_pid=0, file=-1
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 14] Writing IPP response, ipp_state=DATA, old wused=0, new wused=0
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 14] bytes=0, http_state=0, data_remaining=0
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 14] Waiting for request.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Dirty files", busy="Active clients and dirty files"
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsd is not idle any more, canceling shutdown.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 14] POST / HTTP/1.1
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients and dirty files", busy="Dirty files"
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 14] No authentication data provided.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsd is not idle any more, canceling shutdown.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsd is not idle any more, canceling shutdown.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsd is not idle any more, canceling shutdown.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsd is not idle any more, canceling shutdown.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsd is not idle any more, canceling shutdown.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsd is not idle any more, canceling shutdown.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsd is not idle any more, canceling shutdown.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsd is not idle any more, canceling shutdown.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsd is not idle any more, canceling shutdown.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsd is not idle any more, canceling shutdown.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsd is not idle any more, canceling shutdown.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 14] 2.0 Get-Jobs 32
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost/printers/
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 14] Returning IPP successful-ok for Get-Jobs (ipp://localhost/printers/) from localhost
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 14] Content-Length: 75
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsd is not idle any more, canceling shutdown.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 14] cupsdWriteClient error=0, used=0, state=HTTP_STATE_POST_SEND, data_encoding=HTTP_ENCODING_LENGTH, data_remaining=75, response=0xb8dfa338(IPP_IDLE), pipe_pid=0, file=-1
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 14] Writing IPP response, ipp_state=DATA, old wused=0, new wused=0
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 14] bytes=0, http_state=0, data_remaining=0
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 14] Waiting for request.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Dirty files", busy="Active clients and dirty files"
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsd is not idle any more, canceling shutdown.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 15] PUT /admin/conf/cupsd.conf HTTP/1.1
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients and dirty files", busy="Dirty files"
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 15] Authorized as root using PeerCred
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsdIsAuthorized: username="root"
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsd is not idle any more, canceling shutdown.
I [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] Installing config file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"...
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Dirty files", busy="Active clients and dirty files"
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 14] Closing connection.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Dirty files", busy="Dirty files"
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] [Client 15] Closing connection.
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Dirty files", busy="Dirty files"
I [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] Generating printcap /var/run/cups/printcap...
D [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Dirty files"
W [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] Duplicate listen address "/var/run/cups/cups.sock" ignored.
E [17/Oct/2014:11:54:51 -0500] Unknown directive JobPrivateAccess on line 84 of /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Linux Mint 17: Issues with HP Printer*

What commands have you typed and what have you downloaded?

Your printer is supported by hplip which is already in Mints repositories.
According to the link on the support page:

HP Linux Imaging and Printing

Your printer is already supported. The features that you can use are outlined belwo:

HP Linux Imaging and Printing

You may have overwrote cups or hplip depending on what youve sone to your system.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Linux Mint 17: Issues with HP Printer*

This is what I got when I tried to access and download those drivers... hence I when with the ones in Package Manager... earlier version if my memory is correct.

"Could not open the file /home/studio1/
Downloads/hplip-3.14.10 run

pulma has not been able to detect the character encoding.
Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
Select a character encoding from the menu and try again.

Character Encoding:

Automatially Detected
Curret Locale (UTF-8)
Add or Remove


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Linux Mint 17: Issues with HP Printer*

"HP Linux Imaging and Printing": The installer walkthrough web-page was immensely helpful; everything is up an running on the Mint box. As always Hal, thank you.


----------

